# Ibanez RGA8 Hardshell Case?



## E733 (Sep 11, 2010)

Who knows where I can find one? Or just a hardshell case in general that will fit it...


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 11, 2010)

the cases at Rondo should fit, they sell some for their Agile ERG's.

i'm afraid the ibanez case people were talking of a while ago remains a myth.


----------



## E733 (Sep 11, 2010)

I will e-mail Rondo about it. Thanks shitson. Much appreciated!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 11, 2010)

Baritone Case

this should be the one. and you're welcome!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 11, 2010)

You could try the W50RG. Ibanez site says that it fits 27" models. Not completely sure though, plus it could be a european market only model. 

I suppose Rondo is your best choice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 11, 2010)

Aris_T said:


> You could try the W50RG. Ibanez site says that it fits 27" models. Not completely sure though, plus it could be a european market only model.


someone i know tried to fit his RGA8 in this and told me it didn't work.


----------



## Double A (Sep 11, 2010)

What is the total length of the RGA8? I know it says 27" neck scale...

I am buying this case for my 27" interceptor which is listed at 41" total:Buy Gator GC-ELEC-XL Deluxe ABS Extra-Long Fit-All Electric Guitar Case | Cases for Solid Body Guitars | Musician's Friend

The specs for this says that it will fit anything up to 41.75".


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 12, 2010)

Double A said:


> What is the total length of the RGA8?


mine's about 104,5 cm.


----------



## Double A (Sep 12, 2010)

shitsøn;2136338 said:


> mine's about 104,5 cm.


So around 41.14 inches. I guess when you are looking at cases those numbers are what you are looking at.
*
*


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 12, 2010)

that gator case is a good option, thanks for posting it, dude!


----------



## Double A (Sep 12, 2010)

No problem, I will be ordering the same case next week.


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 12, 2010)

shitsøn;2135917 said:


> someone i know tried to fit his RGA8 in this and told me it didn't work.



bummer...thanks for the info shitsøn! I kept my eye on it, but now I'm after the gator case too. Thomann carries it at a really sweet price!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 12, 2010)

Aris_T said:


> Thomann carries it at a really sweet price!


exactly, that's what i was looking at. best bet for us europeans, i guess.


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 13, 2010)

shitsøn;2137086 said:


> exactly, that's what i was looking at. best bet for us europeans, i guess.



True...Too bad Ibanez won't make a case for the RGA-8. I wonder what's the 2228 case like.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 18, 2010)

Aris_T said:


> I wonder what's the 2228 case like.


havn't seen it myself yet, but i heard it looks fancy. it's a wooden case, though. and not moulded, too.

also, i've been ordering the gator xl case and it fits just fine for the RGA8, i'd recommend it!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 18, 2010)

shitsøn;2145204 said:


> also, i've been ordering the gator xl case and it fits just fine for the RGA8, i'd recommend it!]



Looking great! I'm getting it too!

PS: Your RGA8 is beautiful (I wrote it on the dedicated thread, but I still need to express my admiration again!!! )


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 18, 2010)

Aris_T said:


> PS: Your RGA8 is beautiful (I wrote it on the dedicated thread, but I still need to express my admiration again!!! )


thank you, man!


----------



## Demon85Z7 (Dec 1, 2010)

ive got an ibanez TKL case that came with my guitar (RGA8)when i ordered it at the local shop


----------



## Demon85Z7 (Dec 1, 2010)

TKL A9334/BL (RG1008C) is the model off the tag for the case


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 16, 2010)

Where can I buy this case? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Double A (Dec 16, 2010)

AscendingMatt said:


> Where can I buy this case? I can't find it anywhere


Which one?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 16, 2010)

The TKL A9334/BL (RG1008C)


----------



## Double A (Dec 16, 2010)

If you are looking for a case for the rga8 and can't find the Ibanez one then I would suggest looking into the Gator case that was posted earlier in the thread. I own it, although I use it for my Agile 727 it does fit an rga8 as seen above and it is a nice case.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 17, 2010)

Double A said:


> If you are looking for a case for the rga8 and can't find the Ibanez one then I would suggest looking into the Gator case that was posted earlier in the thread. I own it, although I use it for my Agile 727 it does fit an rga8 as seen above and it is a nice case.



ya looks like im gonna have to, its frustrating they dont make a case for the RGA8.


----------



## Samarus (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks! I've been putting mine in a fender case.


Then again... it is fun to see the looks of confusion when I don't pull out a strat


----------



## arctopus (Jan 4, 2011)

Have they made a case for the RGA8 already?
I went to the local guitar dealer today, to ask the total price of ordering the RGA8 (644 euro's). I asked for a case and he said that there was an Ibanez case I could buy separately for 110 euro's. Does anyone knows which case he meant?


----------



## Miijk (Jan 16, 2011)

I know this is about RGA8 cases BUT... seens we are talking about hardcases, will some of these cases fit a SC-608B? As it has a longer headstock.


----------



## Seventary (Jan 26, 2011)

On Ibanez' website it says that the W50DNT case will fit "RG8". I would guess that it means both the RGA8 and the RG2228.


----------



## Seventary (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, i was wrong. It was the RG case. Has anyone tried using the Rondo music baritone case for the RGA8?? Anyone sure it will fit??


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 27, 2011)

after just one tour with the GATOR XL case i must say it's a piece of shit and i can not recommend it anymore. it's falling apart piece by piece in no time.


----------



## Seventary (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh..! I just ordered one.  But i don't think any of those hard cases will survive a tour. For that you will need a proper flight case.


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2011)

Seventary said:


> Oh..! I just ordered one.  But i don't think any of those hard cases will survive a tour. For that you will need a proper flight case.


Yes. I don't tour and just play locally and my case has held up fine, but for a long tour a heftier case will be needed.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 28, 2011)

Seventary said:


> Oh..! I just ordered one.  But i don't think any of those hard cases will survive a tour. For that you will need a proper flight case.


i must say that all my ibanez hardcases survived a very good couple of tours without a problem, so it's nothing out of this world i'm asking for, i guess. like really, you could literally watch the gator falling apart piece by piece every other day, which is pretty whack.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 29, 2011)

Aris_T said:


> I wonder what's the 2228 case like.












VERY VERY high quality case made out if wood with some imitated snakeskin on it. There's a fairly big compartment under the section where the neck rests, there's a cutout made for the RG body shape and everything is padded and soft! I reckon you could throw this thing off a building and find a completely intact guitar inside afterwards! ^^

(my guitar/case on the pictures - received 23rd december 2010)

sorry for the slightly, but not completely, off topic! ^^


----------



## samhell12 (Aug 22, 2012)

shitsøn;2135917 said:


> someone i know tried to fit his RGA8 in this and told me it didn't work.



I JUST GOT MINE AND ITS TIGHT BUT IT FITS NO PROB ...


----------



## chromaticdeath (Aug 23, 2012)

I've got an Ibanez W50RG case for my RGA8, you have to push the head into the cushion before pushing the body in but it fits


----------



## Buckett (Aug 23, 2012)

I use the Ibanez W50RG with my RGA 8 and it fits perfectly. I think you can find one on ebay.


----------



## samhell12 (Aug 23, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> I've got an Ibanez W50RG case for my RGA8, you have to push the head into the cushion before pushing the body in but it fits



sorry about crapy camera but my phone was acting up and was the only thing i could find ... 
View attachment 27565


View attachment 27566


View attachment 27567


View attachment 27568


----------



## chromaticdeath (Aug 23, 2012)

samhell12 said:


> sorry about crapy camera but my phone was acting up and was the only thing i could find ...


 
Here's mine


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 24, 2012)

I emailed Ibby a few weeks back about a replacement 2228 case and they haven't said shit back...


----------



## chromaticdeath (Aug 24, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> I emailed Ibby a few weeks back about a replacement 2228 case and they haven't said shit back...


 
Ring them


----------



## samhell12 (Aug 24, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Ring them



i dont know about canada and america but europe and australia have the w50rg ... btw chromaticdeath did you get yours from icon music ??? i got mine wile i was in syndey ...


----------



## chromaticdeath (Aug 26, 2012)

Sure did, got the axe and the case from Icon


----------



## shredmaestrobri (Aug 27, 2012)

I use Mono for my RGA8! fits well and easy to bring anywhere since it's light while ensuring safety.


----------



## sage (Aug 28, 2012)

I used the Agile baritone case for mine. Fit great with no problems at all. That case is actually super versatile. I'm one case short, so I end up using it for an extra Strat/Tele case where required.


----------



## hztirf (Feb 9, 2021)

Old thread, but maybe this is helpful for a reader of the present: The Ibanez W250C case fits my RGA8 perfectly.

Link: https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/w250c_01.html


----------

